# Conectar monitor blanco y negro a ficha VGA



## leop4 (Dic 10, 2007)

Hola a todos resulta que ayer estaba limpiando mi pieza y me tope con 2 compus del 2005 una PIII(Pentium) y la otra creo que PI bue la que mas me interesa es la PIII,lo que quiero es conectar monitor con ficha hercules al VGA es decir hay algun adaptador?, yo una ves lleve la maquina a arreglar y el chavon tenia un monitorsito chiquito conectado al pc ¿como lo hiso? pense en placa pero no vale la pena. lo que quiero es cortar los cables del monitor. comprar una ficha VGA y cablear todo,Ahora la pregunta es ¿se puede? o habrá que comprar una placa si o si. o adaptador? Gracias por sus respuestas:::...:::


----------



## Tomasito (Dic 18, 2007)

Si es monocromo de fosforo ambar o verde, no se puede, salvo que tengas una placa de video monocromo, que son todas ISA, y en una PIII es dificil que la puedas poner, en la PI seguro que si. 
Si es blanco y negro VGA se puede:
http://www.technick.net/public/code/cp_dpage.php?aiocp_dp=pincabtvm_vga_9_15

Salu2


----------

